

Plan 9 from Bell Labs - mcartyem
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Bell_Labs

======
cjh_
Although I am a fan of plan 9 in general, I don't really see how posting a
link to the Wikipedia article is useful.

~~~
thirsteh
A lot of people don't know anything about Plan 9.

~~~
duaneb
Sure, but is Hacker _News_ really the place to learn?

~~~
thirsteh
Sure. It's been stated many times that Hacker News is for anything that might
be interesting to hackers, not just "news" (anything that happened relatively
recently.)

------
h00k
So...this is news?

------
chimeracoder
For those who are interested in Plan9, you may be interested in checking out
the following:

* Plan9port (Plan 9 from User Space) ports a number of the Plan9 programs to Linux: <http://swtch.com/plan9port/>

* wmii (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wmii>) is a tiling window manager that allows configuration through a Plan9-like filesystem. A number of people I know (myself included) were first introduced to the power of Plan 9 through wmii's extensive configurability.

* Go (the language) has borrowed a number of elements from Plan 9. One of the two main compilers (gc) traces its origin in the plan9 toolchain.

* Acme/Wily (the text editor). I'll have to confess that I never took to this much (as a Vim user), but give it a shot.

~~~
tzs
Plan9port claims to be a port to Unix like systems, not just Linux. The site
lists OS X, SunOS, and several BSDs in addition to Linux.

